# J7620 vs J7613 & J7644??



## hthompson

We do a lot of nebulizer treatments in our office and a question recently came up regarding the use of J7620 for DuoNebs which AMA states to be: J7620-Albuterol, up to 2.5 mg and ipratropium bromide, up to 0.5 mg, *FDA-approved final product, noncompounded*, administered through DME.

We used to give actual DuoNeb brand nebs which we had no problem using this code with the 94640 for the neb treatment.

The question is this: If the pt was given albuterol 2.5mg AND atrovent .5mg in the SAME nebulizer treatment, does it constitute a J7620?

The other problem is that the NDCs are different for the albuterol andatrovent vs DubNeb and I think will come back from the insurance as not matching the J7620 if I bill them separately with their own NDCs.

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## hthompson

Are you able to answer this question?

It is anonymous, so please take the time to read it and answer my poll.

Thanks!!!


----------



## hthompson

This is coming up again!  This time the question is:
Can you bill a 94640 for a nebulizer done in a medical office with the J codes for the meds?  If you do an Albuterol neb, then a Xopenex neb, can you bill 94640x2 since they were subsequent to each other, not concurrent?


----------



## mjb5019

*Mixed drugs in a nebulizer*

In Pain Management coding, when drugs are mixed to give in a pain pump, even if each drug has its own J code, the mixture is considered a new drug and is billed to Medicare as J3490. Check the LCD's for J3490 and see if any of the resoiratory drugs


----------



## muschy

HI,
Following the neb tx, can I bill 94644 with J7644, J7620 and J7606?


----------

